# They will be a long time yet .



## mannucci

Hi again prietenii mei!
Eu vream să știu cum spui  fraza aceasta în Română . Pentru mine , este greu să găsesc o traducere exactă. ați putea  va rog să mă ajutați.
încercarea mea ar fi: încă mai vor întârzia multă vreme să vină.
Mulțumesc pentru ajutor!


----------



## farscape

Could you give us a bit ore context, one-two sentences before and after, please?


----------



## mannucci

Ok!
there is a lot of work to do and I think
 they are taking a long time yet to get home.


----------



## farscape

mannucci said:


> Ok!
> there is a lot of work to do and I think
> they are taking a long time yet to get home.


Not sure I get it, I'm afraid. Is the meaning "there's still a lot of work to do yet they're dragging their feet"?


----------



## mannucci

they Will arrive late at home.  because They have a lots of work to do.and won't be on time at home  . For that reason , they will be a long time yet


----------



## farscape

They will be a while (a long  time) yet -> ei vor (mai) întârzia câtva timp


----------

